
Ask HN: Why can't I comment on an article I submitted? - ttonkytonk
I noticed that when I submitted an article today, I didn&#x27;t have the option to comment on it.
======
ColinWright
Which one, and when?

 _Edit:_ OK, I've turned on "Show dead" and there it is. My guess is that it
was DOA. Lots of submissions are DOA, and the reasons vary. You're best to
follow the advice in the Guidelines[0] and email the mods.

And it also appears that your question is answered in the FAQ[1]:

 _" Why can't I post a comment to a thread?_

 _" Threads are closed to new comments after two weeks, or if the submission
has been killed by software, moderators, or user flags."_

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
jacquesm
Flagged, dead. See submission history.

~~~
ColinWright
I agree it's dead, although it doesn't say "[Flagged]".

And yes, submission history noted.

